
Show HN: TrackMyGas, Android app to track gas consumption - gusmd
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=thecodex.trackmygas
======
gusmd
Hi anyone who is reading this. This was my first try at developing for
Android. I know this is a very simple app, but I'm really proud of having
accomplished it.

I've developed it to scratch a personal itch -- I was doing this manually in
spreadsheets, so I'm a user of it myself.

Any feedback is very welcome! Thanks.

